# 0% available(plugged in, not charging)battery



## Tech_pyramid (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,

Actually i have a problem with my laptop, as i cannot use it unless plugged to the charger.
It is HP Pavilion g6, also one concern is that whenever the the charger is plugged and receiving power the lid flashes instead of giving a solid light indicating it is charging,
i am a bit confused is sth wrong with the battery or the window settings?
Can some1 help please?


----------



## FQ_87 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,
recently had the same problem. You can try the following (found it on TechNet forum):
1. shutdown the pc and remove battery
2. while plugged to the charger, boot up without battery
3. open Device manager, under Batteries section select "Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method battery" and click "Uninstall"
4. then shutdown again, unplug pc and insert battery
5. plug back to the charger and start up
Check, if this works for you


----------

